# Kühlung im Bitfenix Shinobi Window



## MoeJoe1992 (9. Juli 2012)

*Kühlung im Bitfenix Shinobi Window*

*Sers, 

brauche mal Hilfe bei meiner Kühlung. Wie oben steht habe ich das Shinobi. Im inneren is ein AMD Fx 1820 mit be  quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (habe zum test mal einen stärkern lüfter  von be quiet drauf gemacht) , und eine ATI 6950. habe schon mit Lüfter  kompinationen gespielt, aber jedes mal steigen die temperaturen von der  graka auf bis zu 60C° und der CPU auch auf diese (angaben von AMD max 60  beim CPU). Habe mal en Bild gemacht wie momentan der Luftstrohm ist.  Ins Gehäuse kann ich in den Boden ein Lüfter machen aber da stören wohl  die Kabel, hinten passt ein Lüfter rein, in den Deckel 2 und in die  Front auch alles in der Größe 120, in die Seite passt noch ein 120er  Lüfter rein der würde so in der höhe der graka sitzen. 
Was könnt ihr  mir den Empfehlen um die Temperaturen von CPU und graka zu senken. Eine  Lautstärke von der Turbine würde ich aber gerne vermeiden wollen. 
*


----------



## krolf (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühlung im Bitfenix Shinobi Window*

Ich würde dir Empfehlen erst mal aufzuräumen "Kabelmanagement nutzen" und gucken wo du vlt noch ein paar Kabel verstecken kannst  , und dann Lüfter montieren d.h 1 vlt auch 2 Vorne der die Luft ansaugt , 1 Hinten und 1 Oben der die Luft auspustet , und an die Seite würde ich keinen machen , der versaut nur den Luftstrom , und ich würde dir 120MM Lüfter empfehlen  

Gruß

Ps : und den CPU Kühler umdrehen , das er die Luft die vorne rein bläst mitnimmt und nach hinten auspustet


----------



## Uter (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühlung im Bitfenix Shinobi Window*

Hast du Gehäuselüfter verbaut?
Deine Graka bläst v.a. nach oben. 

Lass deinen CPU-Kühler nach oben oder hinten blasen und bau entsprechend hinter ihm einen Gehäuselüfter ein, der die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse bläst.

btw: Ich persönlich finde deine Schrift liest sich recht schlecht. Die normale Größe und keine fette Schrift liest sich mMn deutlich besser.


----------



## MoeJoe1992 (9. Juli 2012)

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort.Gut Ordung is da jetzt net wirklich drinne das kann man ja noch ändern. Aber den Kühler kann ich nicht so drehen das der die Luft mit nach hinten rauszieht. ich könnte den Lüfter nach unten machen oder drehen aber nicht die ganze Rippe drehen. Was würdest du mir denn für Lüfter fürs Gehäuse empfehlen die auch noch von der Lautstärke her erträglich sind.

Vielleicht so:


----------



## Uter (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühlung im Bitfenix Shinobi Window*

So macht das schon mehr Sinn. 

Gehäuselüfter:
Wenn es günstig sein soll, dann Enermax T.B. Silence, falls du mehr investieren willst, dann Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro oder Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC (wenn du sie noch bekommst).

Doppelposts bitte in Zukunft vermeiden und auf "Bearbeiten" klicken.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühlung im Bitfenix Shinobi Window*

*Paint hat auch Textfelder* 
Ja so passts. Eventuell noch BitFenix Spectre Pro anschaun.


----------

